# happy easter...



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

its practically easter over here.....eggs EVERYWHERE.......i guess it was just a good day to lay eggs?......here are a couple pics of the females with eggs......


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

who laid the eggs?


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

the two females in the pictures laid the eggs.....they are in different tanks, they arent a pair, both are females...if that clears up any confusion


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good Luck with them


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow..that is great









Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's cool


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice fh's


----------

